# New boots



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Well, a piece of steel in my Chotas worked its way loose, and it was apparently a pretty important part:










That's my black neoprene sock you see there, and I don't think I can stitch these back together with braided line (my usual approach to broken footwear). The Chotas lasted two and a half seasons or so, and I can't complain about them for the price, but I'm looking to get a nicer pair of boots.

I've been looking at the Simms stuff, but it's pretty pricey. Korkers are looking pretty good, but I'd like to hear from someone who has used the interchangeable sole system before buying. Anyone used the Boa lacing setup? Worth it?


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Ive always had good luck with boots from Cabelas......been flyfishing alomost 30yrs....had 4 pair of boots ....3 of which where from Cabelas........IMO...


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I've got a pair of the Korkers, Chrome I believe (whichever ones are 199). Have only had them one season, but so far they are well worth the price tag. I can get my boots on/off and laced tight probably 5 or more times before you could lace up ONE of your traditional-laced boots!!! It really is incredible. They are also VERY comfortable, and surprisingly light. As far as the interchangeable soles go, I have no idea--I've never taken off the felt soles that came with it. 

Keep in mind, this is my first pair of dedicated wading boots. My last pair were just an old pair of work boots, so this is obviously a major improvement over what I have to compare to. But, with that said, the lacing system alone is enough for me to never buy another brand in the future!


----------



## Troutchaser (Jan 1, 2013)

Although a little expensive, I would go with the Simms Rivershed boots. They are built like tanks and are definately worth the price.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I currently have a pair of Korkers Redsides. Had them since April and they're holding up so far, but they've seen lots of heavy use already so we'll see how long they'll last. LOVE the boa system, but if somethings going to go that's going to be the first to go. The more expensive models might be more durable. The different soles are cool, like the concept, but one of the main reasons for it is to stop invasives but I don't buy it. Nice being able to change them for different river bottoms, etc. Overall nice boots. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

I got a pair of korkers with the interchange soles from orvis-they lasted less then 6 months, the sole tore away from the boot on both feet, I returned them to orvis for an exchange and got a pair of orvis canvas boots. I have had them 8 months and they seem to be holding up well and are more comfortable.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

gahannafly said:


> I got a pair of korkers with the interchange soles from orvis-they lasted less then 6 months, the sole tore away from the boot on both feet, I returned them to orvis for an exchange and got a pair of orvis canvas boots. I have had them 8 months and they seem to be holding up well and are more comfortable.


You must've got a pair made at 4:30pm on a Friday!! Lol, I've had my Korkers out at _least_ a few dozen times, and when I do go out, it's usually for several hours at a time, with lots of hiking through the woods to get to the water. They still, remarkably, look almost brand new.


----------



## RippnLips (Sep 28, 2007)

I have had a pair of korker metalheads for over a year now. I would recommend them. They work great, easy on, easy off. I had to clean the tightner one time because of sand. But it was no problem. I was unsure when I bought, but I love them now.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I'm leaning towards Simms Freestone or Riversheds, mostly because I don't know how often I'd really need to change the soles (Korkers), and the Boa system seems to be an unnecessary complication. If the Boa breaks, you're up a creek, but laces are a highly MacGuyverable system, if not as sexy. I've heard that guys who have had one too many trips to the Golden Corral feedlot like the Boa system because it minimizes squishing of the guts while lacing, but that's not yet a problem for me.

The Korkers Redsides at $110 are fairly appealing. Got to handle a pair today with laces, and they're not bad at all. I think they'd outlast the Chotas, but it's tough to tell.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Thanks to all who replied! I ended up going with the pricey Riversheds from Simms, finally making me a real fly fisherman. I had the Korkers Redsides in hand, but the thing that made me put them down was the elastic laces and fabric lace loops. The Riversheds have ropelike laces and metal eyelets. They're well built, comfortable, and like a good woman, look best wet and dirty:










Made it out and caught a couple of smallish hybrids, which I'm completely happy with given the river levels. Must have been the boots!!


----------



## Troutchaser (Jan 1, 2013)

Good choice! I love my simms riversheds!


----------

